# What Android phones do you use for emulation?



## WiiUBricker (Jun 28, 2014)

Emulators on Android phones are superior to the ones for hacked gaming handhelds, but nowadays they come with HD or Full-HD resolution which I guess makes them not so much suited for retro emulation. But I could be wrong though because of the small screen sizes that may make up for it in addition to the various FX options of emulators. I only have 480x800 devices for testing and so far the image quality seems to be ok. What phones do you use for retro emulation and how is the image quality?


----------



## dario14 (Jun 29, 2014)

I really enjoy the Nexus 5 because of the Bluetooth sixaxis support and the ability to connect it to HDMI via a slimport adapter. The resolution wasn't really a problem to me personally. Also mupen64plus as can use hires textures which take advantage of HD resolution.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 29, 2014)

Nexus 5 has a Full-HD screen. Aren't the games a blurry mess?


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 29, 2014)

All you do is maintain aspect ratio and upscale, it looks perfectly fine


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 29, 2014)

By upscaling do you mean a higher internal res output or streching the original resolution and applying a smoothness filter?


----------



## endoverend (Jun 29, 2014)

I stick to tablets for emulation, except for maybe GBA. In that case, my HTC One M8 works beautifully.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 29, 2014)

I also use my Samsung Galaxy S4 (jfltexx) to play GBA ROMs using John GBA.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 29, 2014)

Come to think of it, I haven't found any hiccups with the VBA GX emulator on my Wii, it emulates GBA nearly flawlessly from the games I've tested on it. Super Mario Advanced 4 still gives me the stupid "screen shake of death", but no other ROMs give me any guff.


----------



## Drink the Bleach (Jun 30, 2014)

Upscaled native resolutions look more than fine, but if you can't handle a stretched image, then you shouldn't be using your phone as an emulator in the 1st place, we stopped living in the 4:3 era a decade ago, get over it.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 30, 2014)

Nexus 5 with Moga Pro for the effin' win.

I just disable filtering and have square pixels upscale. I also force the correct aspect ratio for all the emus I have.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 30, 2014)

I used to emulate a lot on my old Mio A701, but these days I don't use emulators on my phones at all. Perhaps if I had a controller I'd fiddle a bit with it, but as it is I don't feel like going through the trouble of syncing one of my DS3's to the phone and holding it awkwardly to play.


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Jun 30, 2014)

I use an Optimus G and generally follow raulpica's advice. The upscaling can sometimes distort low-res text but it's nothing unreadable. Besides disabling the awful bilinear (blur) filters these emus always have on by default makes the picture so crisp!


----------



## Mario92 (Jul 2, 2014)

WiiUBricker said:


> By upscaling do you mean a higher internal res output or streching the original resolution and applying a smoothness filter?


 
I'm not so much into android emulation myself but with PC emulators you can easily simply upscale with nearest neighbor and maintain aspect ratio and it looks as fine as with native resolution. Because resolution is so much higher than native thing there shouldn't be any problems, like with 3DS where resolution is under double from native DS one so 1px is upscaled to ~1.5px. That's why I was asking why you want exactly 800x480 resolution screen when upscaling is much better with higher resolution, even if that extra resolution is pretty much useless on small screen. 
Like Drink the Bleach said:


Drink the Bleach said:


> Upscaled native resolutions look more than fine, but if you can't handle a stretched image, then you shouldn't be using your phone as an emulator in the 1st place, we stopped living in the 4:3 era a decade ago, get over it.


Of course you are able to also use filters but I also prefer pixel perfect style. 

This is of course when talking about 2D console emulation where you can't increase internal resolution. With 3D consoles increasing internal resolution is only good thing as long as mobile phone can keep up.


----------



## Drink the Bleach (Jul 2, 2014)

Mario92 said:


> I'm not so much into android emulation myself but with PC emulators you can easily simply upscale with nearest neighbor and maintain aspect ratio and it looks as fine as with native resolution. Because resolution is so much higher than native thing there shouldn't be any problems, like with 3DS where resolution is under double from native DS one so 1px is upscaled to ~1.5px. That's why I was asking why you want exactly 800x480 resolution screen when upscaling is much better with higher resolution, even if that extra resolution is pretty much useless on small screen.
> Like Drink the Bleach said:
> 
> Of course you are able to also use filters but I also prefer pixel perfect style.
> ...


I was annoyed by the "not suited for emulation" comment because the picture of 1:1 native resolution on a screen with a higher pixel density than like a gameboy or something. It implies an insufferable idea of "I can't play this because non-native doesn't look normal" as being the reason an elegant and poweful device isn't "suited" for emulation, when in fact high-class phones have never been more suited for portable emulation as they broaden capabilities and options.


----------



## goober (Jul 2, 2014)

I find any phone at a Galaxy S3 level or higher to be great for emulation up to the PS1 and most of the PSP level. If you use an emulator with shader support be sure to give the CRT filters a try. They're the best at actually mimicking an actual TV screen because it's more than just simple scanlines in reality and it truly brings back the nostalgia feels.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 2, 2014)

goober said:


> I find any phone at a Galaxy S3 level or higher to be great for emulation up to the PS1 and most of the PSP level. If you use an emulator with shader support be sure to give the CRT filters a try. They're the best at actually mimicking an actual TV screen because it's more than just simple scanlines in reality and it truly brings back the nostalgia feels.


 
I'm planning to buy an S3 very soon, so this is great news. I've got a PSP though so no real need to emulate that much, but good to know. 
It'll just be such a bother with on-screen buttons, hate those things


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 2, 2014)

Anyone has a Sony Xperia Z1 Compact?


----------



## endoverend (Jul 4, 2014)

Don't buy an S3. It's cool when you get it, but after a year you'll be wishing you had another phone. It's cheap plastic, a cheap screen, and a terrible battery rolled together and called "the next big thing".


----------



## yuyuyup (Jul 4, 2014)

I played Mario & Luigi Superstar Saga for 29 hours on an Alcatel Fierce you can get it for $80-100


----------



## matpower (Jul 4, 2014)

Galaxy Tab 3 here, using RetroArch, most stuff runs fine besides a few GBA games when I got stuff on the background, I would recommend using it with a Custom Android, since Samsung stuff is filled with bloatware running on the background :/ (I would love some recommendations on Custom Android )


----------



## endoverend (Jul 4, 2014)

Flash Cyanogenmod... gets rid of bloatware and more customizable (EG overclock helps for some emus)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 4, 2014)

I use my NVIDIA Shield, but before that I used my Galaxy S4. Most emulators have options for upscaling and various filters to make them not look like ass. Even when I use my Shield in console mode (HDMI output at 1080p) emulation looks good.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 4, 2014)

endoverend said:


> Don't buy an S3. It's cool when you get it, but after a year you'll be wishing you had another phone. It's cheap plastic, a cheap screen, and a terrible battery rolled together and called "the next big thing".


 
Whatever you say
Ive had it for about 2 years now and never had a problem
Not exactly sure how an Super AMOLED screen is "cheap" either


----------



## endoverend (Jul 4, 2014)

Well maybe i just got a shitty one. 
Screen cracked after a 3 foot drop, colors are very washed out. 
Guess I'm kinda taking my own experience and applying it to everyone, aren't I. Oh well, I do it all the time.


----------



## matpower (Jul 4, 2014)

endoverend said:


> Flash Cyanogenmod... gets rid of bloatware and more customizable (EG overclock helps for some emus)


 
I was expecting that reply tbh. 
Anyway, my Galaxy Tab 3 is pretty resistent, it suffered a lot of drops from high places, besides a small plastic that lost its color and a little scratch on the screen, it is really reliable in my experience.


----------



## cracker (Jul 4, 2014)

It's gone OT but what the hell... I have had an S3 going on 3 years now. It is a solid phone that outperforms other devices of its time (and many since then). The design might seem a little fragile but take a look at physical stress testsof it vs say the iPhone 4 or 5. The battery life is on par with many phones of similar specs. Just like any other phone -- more apps running in the background == more drain. Fortunately, ZeroLemon makes amazing batteries for Galaxys. I have the 7000mAh one for S3 which is a no-brainer to get @ 40USD.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 7, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> Whatever you say
> Ive had it for about 2 years now and never had a problem
> Not exactly sure how an Super AMOLED screen is "cheap" either


 


cracker said:


> It's gone OT but what the hell... I have had an S3 going on 3 years now. It is a solid phone that outperforms other devices of its time (and many since then). The design might seem a little fragile but take a look at physical stress testsof it vs say the iPhone 4 or 5. The battery life is on par with many phones of similar specs. Just like any other phone -- more apps running in the background == more drain. Fortunately, ZeroLemon makes amazing batteries for Galaxys. I have the 7000mAh one for S3 which is a no-brainer to get @ 40USD.


 
Oh thanks for the replies guys, was getting worried. It should come this week, secondhand for about 200USD (includes a couple of cases + accessories) 
Hopefully I don't have a 'shitty one'


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 7, 2014)

endoverend said:


> Don't buy an S3. It's cool when you get it, but after a year you'll be wishing you had another phone. It's cheap plastic, a cheap screen, and a terrible battery rolled together and called "the next big thing".


 

No you are wrong, the s3 and note ii have gorilla glass, not sure where you got that idea that the screen is cheap, it has a amoled display too, i also don't wish i had another phone, i like my note ii a lot thanks.



endoverend said:


> Well maybe i just got a shitty one.
> Screen cracked after a 3 foot drop, colors are very washed out.
> Guess I'm kinda taking my own experience and applying it to everyone, aren't I. Oh well, I do it all the time.


 
I've dropped my phone on hard floor & concrete and the screen is still good, maybe i got lucky who knows.


----------



## endoverend (Jul 7, 2014)

Look, there CAN BE manufacturing errors. "Having a shitty one" is a perfectly reasonable phrase.


----------



## Haloman800 (Jul 7, 2014)

Galaxy Note 2, RetroArch is ze best. That + Wiimote is awesome. I normally use Wii + WiiFlow for emulation however.



jalaneme said:


> No you are wrong, the s3 and note ii have gorilla glass, not sure where you got that idea that the screen is cheap, it has a amoled display too, i also don't wish i had another phone, i like my note ii a lot thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> I've dropped my phone on hard floor & concrete and the screen is still good, maybe i got lucky who knows.


 

You should upgrade from 4.1.2 to a 4.4.2 official ROM, lots quicker.


----------



## cracker (Jul 7, 2014)

Haloman800 said:


> Galaxy Note 2, RetroArch is ze best. That + *SixAxis + SixAxis controller* is awesome. I normally use Wii + WiiFlow for emulation however.
> 
> Fixed that for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## raulpica (Jul 7, 2014)

matpower said:


> Galaxy Tab 3 here, using RetroArch, most stuff runs fine besides a few GBA games when I got stuff on the background, I would recommend using it with a Custom Android, since Samsung stuff is filled with bloatware running on the background :/ (I would love some recommendations on Custom Android )


 


Haloman800 said:


> Galaxy Note 2, RetroArch is ze best. That + Wiimote is awesome. I normally use Wii + WiiFlow for emulation however.
> You should upgrade from 4.1.2 to a 4.4.2 official ROM, lots quicker.


Ugh, how can you guys tolerate the super-crappy UI of RetroArch? It's seriously one of the worst I've ever used on Android. EVER.

It's like they've hurriedly slapped a bog-standard Android UI on RetroArch's internal UI which is made for _physical_ controller - Oh wait, that's EXACTLY what they did!

Also, all the dedicated emus are a LOT more customizable than the various RetroArch's cores. Gotta admit that RetroArch has got the most accurate cores out there. I have it installed only for that reason.

Picodrive, higan, PCSX ReARMed, ... You name it. That makes it even worse that the devs didn't care to give it a DECENT UI.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 7, 2014)

I honestly hate to emulate old school games on me S4.
I can't handle the touch screen controls.

I did try N64 OOT and NES LoZ.
But eh, I just can't be fucked with it.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 7, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> I honestly hate to emulate old school games on me S4.
> I can't handle the touch screen controls.
> 
> I did try N64 OOT and NES LoZ.
> But eh, I just can't be fucked with it.


 
There's a reason everyone here talks about using controllers  

If you have a PS3 controller, you can sync it up via bluetooth just fine with SixAxis Controller.


----------



## Xabring (Jul 7, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> There's a reason everyone here talks about using controllers
> 
> If you have a PS3 controller, you can sync it up via bluetooth just fine with SixAxis Controller.


 
Well, that, or Use an Xperia PLAY to not worry about controllers, since the phone itself it's a controller!!!







of course, since it's old and that, I can only play properly the SNES emulator and surprisingly, the Play Station 1 emulator but nothing else fancy.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 7, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> There's a reason everyone here talks about using controllers
> 
> If you have a PS3 controller, you can sync it up via bluetooth just fine with SixAxis Controller.


 
Cba to do that xd


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 7, 2014)

Xabring said:


> Well, that, or Use an Xperia PLAY to not worry about controllers, since the phone itself it's a controller!!!
> 
> 
> 
> of course, since it's old and that, I can only play properly the SNES emulator and surprisingly, the Play Station 1 emulator but nothing else fancy.


 
...or he could just buy a $20 clip http://buy.thegameklip.com/ and be done with it. Simple, cheap, easy.


----------



## mightymuffy (Jul 7, 2014)

raulpica said:


> Ugh, how can you guys tolerate the super-crappy UI of RetroArch? It's seriously one of the worst I've ever used on Android. EVER.
> 
> It's like they've hurriedly slapped a bog-standard Android UI on RetroArch's internal UI which is made for _physical_ controller - Oh wait, that's EXACTLY what they did!
> 
> ...


Gawd, I hope squarepusher doesn't read that  (it's true though)
RA makes for a handy all in one (and is of course great on the Wii), but there's great alternatives.
Anyway on my HTC One (M7 here still), yep emulation is great! Got a MOGA that I can clip my phone into on the go, DS3 if I want to fire it up at home. Also got an iPega one somewhere about the house that also allows you to clip the phone into, but input lag was iffy on that anyway.
Input lag is the problem more than any screen resolution in my opinion: all 3 of my controllers are bluetooth there, and it's noticeable. A usb controller would be better, but less convenient.


----------



## Xabring (Jul 7, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> ...or he could just buy a $20 clip http://buy.thegameklip.com/ and be done with it. Simple, cheap, easy.


 

Well, finaly a reason to ditch the xperia and use a Photon 4G instead!  If only I have a sixaxis controller now.....


----------



## Ashen12345 (Jul 7, 2014)

I have an Xperia Play, its great for truly portable retro gaming.

However I prefer to play on this:






Its the holy grail of cheap Chinese android handhelds IMO. Its the first one I've bought that is pretty much perfect out of the box. Much better quality/attention to detail than JXD or Yinlips.

http://www.willgoo.com/gpd-g58-gaming-tablet-console-quad-core-5-screen-8g-p-578.html

Though I hear the G5A is also great.

http://www.willgoo.com/gpd-g5a-android-gaming-tablet-hand-grip-design-quad-core-5-8gb-p-539.html

EDIT: This is a great emu frontend for Android: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vektor.gamesome&hl=en


----------



## matpower (Jul 7, 2014)

raulpica said:


> Ugh, how can you guys tolerate the super-crappy UI of RetroArch? It's seriously one of the worst I've ever used on Android. EVER.
> 
> It's like they've hurriedly slapped a bog-standard Android UI on RetroArch's internal UI which is made for _physical_ controller - Oh wait, that's EXACTLY what they did!
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, the GUI is terrible, but looks like they will rework the Android version on 1.0.0.3. I do have the .emu stuff, but they are expensive as heck if I want to play everything I got on my tablet(And the other way is kinda meh, it doesn't auto-update so I have to check it before I use them)


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 7, 2014)

Haloman800 said:


> You should upgrade from 4.1.2 to a 4.4.2 official ROM, lots quicker.


 


nah i'm good on jellybean, 4.4.2 has a micro sd problem, no apps can use the micro sd card and i use my phone as a mp3 player, so i'm in no rush to upgrade to that anytime soon.


----------



## dekuleon (Jul 8, 2014)

My Nexus 5 emulates very perfectly, and don't worry about the image, it looks very very good. Don't buy low end smartphones because of the screen, the processor will be slow.

I don't know if it is just me but Mupen64Plus is not perfect, it is kinda laggy sometimes.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 8, 2014)

jalaneme said:


> nah i'm good on jellybean, 4.4.2 has a micro sd problem, no apps can use the micro sd card and i use my phone as a mp3 player, so i'm in no rush to upgrade to that anytime soon.


 
It actually blocks apps from writing to the sd, they can  read from it fine, there are a few apps that remove this restriction 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=nextapp.sdfix&hl=en



jalaneme said:


> No you are wrong, the s3 and note ii have gorilla glass


 
While they do have gorilla glass which is mainly for scratch resistance and front impacts, it is still glass, if you drop it on the corner it will shatter and crack
A good case should stop this though, I myself use an otterbox commuter


----------



## cracker (Jul 8, 2014)

This is the case I used for my S3. Unfortunately,  the extended battery was too big for it since the case was so secure and the stand was so nice for videos.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 13, 2014)

So I bought a Sony Xperia Z1 Compact which is a high-end phone and I'm quite pleased with it. The background was inspired from the PS3/PSP and Sony's official apps look like PS Vita apps. I was wrong about retro emulation looking bad on a HD display. Due to the small 4.3 inch screen games doesn't look that pixelated when upscaled. Also all of my controllers work flawlessly in gamepad mode though I ultimately decided to use a Dualshock 3 (with a gameklip thing)  since it is supported natively without requiring to root the phone. Also the screen is a crisp IPS LCD which doesn't have oversaturated colors known from OLEDs.



Spoiler


----------



## loco365 (Jul 13, 2014)

My phone isn't really too terribly powerful for emulation, as I only have an Ace II X/Trend (Name varies depending on where you live). I usually use my Nexus 7 for emulation, although this little phone isn't bad at emulating DS with Drastic DS. Pokemon Diamond runs half-decently on it.


----------



## natkoden (Jul 13, 2014)

endoverend said:


> Well maybe i just got a shitty one.
> Screen cracked after a 3 foot drop, colors are very washed out.
> Guess I'm kinda taking my own experience and applying it to everyone, aren't I. Oh well, I do it all the time.


 
On the contrary, the S3 screen is very saturated and colorful.

The build quality is not that great, sure, a single drop will most likely shatter the screen. Gorila glass is a lie.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 13, 2014)

Dolphin (Gamecube) on my Galaxy SIII. Almost no graphical errors in games I've tried, but hilariously unplayable.


----------



## XiTaU (Jul 13, 2014)

The Retroarch UI really doesnt bother me as i use it for like 5 secs while picking each game.
Initial setup was simple and 99% as i wanted it when i booted for the 1st time.

Give me emulator and speed improvements over the UI anyday.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jul 13, 2014)

Thirty3Three said:


> Dolphin (Gamecube) on my Galaxy SIII. Almost no graphical errors in games I've tried, but hilariously unplayable.


 

I tried Mario Sunshine on my JXD S7800b and I think I got something like 4-8 frames a second. Not sure since I only made it to where they show the plane before I get so bored and just turn it off. (Basically the first couple of seconds of the game, if I am remembering correctly.)

I hope they do a lot more optimizing but I just don't see it happening on the hardware I have, maybe when the new A17 stuff starts hitting with the new Mali 7T. That could probably do it some justice.

http://www.rk3288.com/


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 13, 2014)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> I tried Mario Sunshine on my JXD S7800b and I think I got something like 4-8 frames a second. Not sure since I only made it to where they show the plane before I get so bored and just turn it off. (Basically the first couple of seconds of the game, if I am remembering correctly.)
> 
> I hope they do a lot more optimizing but I just don't see it happening on the hardware I have, maybe when the new A17 stuff starts hitting with the new Mali 7T. That could probably do it some justice.
> 
> http://www.rk3288.com/



Yeah! I'm very surprised at the absence of graphical errors in (at least) the games I've played.  The Vita's GPU is better-made for games, and is stronger too, so I'm very excited to see what the Vita can pull off. I'm not expecting a fully-playable PS2 emulator, or higher (ie gamecube/xbox) but I'm expecting a probable PS2 emulator to be somewhat (despite meh-ly) playable.


----------



## Ulieq (Jul 13, 2014)

natkoden said:


> On the contrary, the S3 screen is very saturated and colorful.
> 
> The build quality is not that great, sure, a single drop will most likely shatter the screen. Gorila glass is a lie.


 

Dropped my s2 on cement so many times I can't count....no case....scarred terribly but the glass is perfect.


----------



## wiismodrome (Jul 13, 2014)

WiiUBricker said:


> ... Also the screen is a crisp IPS LCD which doesn't have oversaturated colors known from OLEDs.



http://www.displaymate.com/Galaxy_S5_ShootOut_1.htm



> The Galaxy S5 Cinema Mode provides the most accurate Color and White Point calibration for the Standard sRGB/Rec.709 Color Gamut that is used in virtually all current consumer content for digital cameras, HDTVs, the internet, and computers, including photos, videos, and movies. The Absolute Color Accuracy for the Cinema Mode is an Excellent 2.2 JNCD, the most color accurate display we have ever measured for a Smartphone or Tablet.





> Based on our extensive Lab tests and measurements, the Galaxy S5 is the Best performing Smartphone display that we have ever tested. It has a long list of new records for best Smartphone display performance including: Highest Brightness, Lowest Reflectance, Highest Color Accuracy, Infinite Contrast Ratio, Highest Contrast Rating in Ambient Light, and smallest Brightness Variation with Viewing Angle. The Galaxy S5 has raised the bar for top display performance up by another notch – an impressive achievement for OLED technology!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 13, 2014)

i use the note 3


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 13, 2014)

wiismodrome said:


> http://www.displaymate.com/Galaxy_S5_ShootOut_1.htm


Well I need to see this new cinema mode in action myself to believe it. Either way, 5.1 inch is too large for my taste and build quality of Samsung phones generally leave something to be desired.


----------



## natkoden (Jul 13, 2014)

Ulieq said:


> Dropped my s2 on cement so many times I can't count....no case....scarred terribly but the glass is perfect.


 
s2 =/= s3


----------



## 3DSXLGamer (Jul 13, 2014)

Getting a new phone soon so I'll keep an eye out on here for what to get.

Got an 4S currently, was thinking Nexus 5 as it's $0 on contract, my second choice was the HTC One M8 but its $200 so it NEEDS to be worth it for me to spend that much more. :< other options are S4 for $100 and S5 for $230,  but haven't really researched everything yet.


----------



## Flame (Jul 14, 2014)

3DSXLGamer said:


> Getting a new phone soon so I'll keep an eye out on here for what to get.
> 
> Got an 4S currently, was thinking Nexus 5 as it's $0 on contract, my second choice was the HTC One M8 but its $200 so it NEEDS to be worth it for me to spend that much more. :< other options are S4 for $100 and S5 for $230, but haven't really researched everything yet.


 

4S is that not old.... ill wait for the new nexus which should come in the coming months or so.


----------



## 3DSXLGamer (Jul 14, 2014)

Contracts ending so whenever it does we just get new phones and continue it. If I can wait I'll wait but I doubt it, currently set on the HTC one m8 even though it has that 4 megapixel camera. :/


----------



## gothicall (Jul 14, 2014)

Actually I'm using my MotoG for emulation. At the moment have no complaints about.

Here some screenshos:



>


----------



## Duo8 (Jul 14, 2014)

I use my LG G.
20fps in smash bros lol. That was before it combusts.


----------



## Mario92 (Jul 14, 2014)

gothicall said:


> Actually I'm using my MotoG for emulation. At the moment have no complaints about.


 
I'm still bit annoyed by the fact only youtube seems to be using actual fullscreen (hiding those virtual buttons on bottom/right, swiping from edge to get them visible) as with virtual touchscreen controls you need every millimeter you can get from screen. Personally prefer actual controller but even then actual fullscreen mode would be nice. 

Some aliasing visible on those 3D emulations but I guess it's harder to notice on few inch display.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 15, 2014)

Mario92 said:


> I'm still bit annoyed by the fact only youtube seems to be using actual fullscreen (hiding those virtual buttons on bottom/right, swiping from edge to get them visible) as with virtual touchscreen controls you need every millimeter you can get from screen. Personally prefer actual controller but even then actual fullscreen mode would be nice.
> 
> Some aliasing visible on those 3D emulations but I guess it's harder to notice on few inch display.


Apparently it depends on the phone or android version. My Xperia Z1 has these virtual buttons too but they disappear when playing games and watching videos.


----------



## endoverend (Jul 16, 2014)

HTC One M8 crushes all samsung phones


----------



## 3DSXLGamer (Jul 17, 2014)

endoverend said:


> HTC One M8 crushes all samsung phones


 

The camera is the only thing holding me back. :/


----------



## endoverend (Jul 22, 2014)

3DSXLGamer said:


> The camera is the only thing holding me back. :/


 
4MP looks a lot better than you might think... look at some photo comparisons.


----------



## 3DSXLGamer (Jul 22, 2014)

endoverend said:


> 4MP looks a lot better than you might think... look at some photo comparisons.


 

Not saying 4MP doesn't look good, but when I'm paying for a premium flagship phone I expect better everything over my almost 3 year old iPhone 4s.


----------



## natkoden (Jul 22, 2014)

3DSXLGamer said:


> Not saying 4MP doesn't look good, but when I'm paying for a premium flagship phone I expect better everything over my almost 3 year old iPhone 4s.


 
seriously? The iPhone 4 camera is a JOKE. Terrible pictures, terrible...

Even the cheap-ass moto G takes better photos.

The HTC is better in everything a 100 times.


----------



## 3DSXLGamer (Jul 23, 2014)

Ehh, I don't know man. I feel like the 4s is sharper in the test photos I've seen. 
I also do a lot of zooming into a photo for things like taking a photo of a whiteboard full of notes and scared that the htc might make it blurry when it gets to that. 
I'll try to find a place where I can test the thing to see for myself


----------



## Minox (Jul 26, 2014)

natkoden said:


> the cheap-ass moto G takes better photos.


I honestly doubt this statement. The camera on the Moto G is among the worst cameras I've ever seen.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 26, 2014)

they are both pretty bad but I assume the 4s would be a bit better
anyway lets not turn this thread into a phone fanboy war
back to discussion, for anyone who uses a ps3 controller, how do you shut off the controller (when using BT) when you are done?


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Aug 1, 2014)

Got Z998. Runs better than my old droid. Struggles a bit on stronger games. Tried running Salamander 2 on MAME4droid and it's pretty slow. Tried upping the frameskip, changing the settings and all, but still slow.

I might try N64 stuff soon. I saw a Gamecube emulator but I can't imagine how slow those games would be on an android.


----------



## kevinskyman (Nov 5, 2014)

Samsung note 4 you can try to play your game


----------



## loco365 (Nov 5, 2014)

I got an Alcatel Idol X and it runs stuff rather well. ClassicBoy runs PS1 really nicely, and Drastic DS runs well, too.


----------

